# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2019



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2019 às 11:48)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2019 às 14:48)

Boa tarde 
Céu nublado 
14,4°C
80% hr
1027 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (1 Mar 2019 às 20:00)

Teias numa manhã de nevoeiro 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Mar 2019 às 15:13)

Boa tarde 
Céu pouco nublado 
17,2°C
71% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2019 às 13:02)

Boa tarde 
Céu nublado 
Mais logo noite deverá chover 
16,2°C
72% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## FSantos (3 Mar 2019 às 19:03)

Vento moderado, com rajadas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mar 2019 às 19:05)

Boas,

Vento a aumentar de intesidade sopra a *40 km/h *de SSW, até ao momento rajada máxima de *71 km/h*


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mar 2019 às 19:47)

Boas,

O dia tem estado encoberto e bastante ventoso pelo Porto, com aquele ar de "está qualquer coisa para chegar"  Ainda não chegou... 
Lá mais para cima, Viana e Braga parecem já bem regadas:


----------



## guimeixen (3 Mar 2019 às 20:02)

Boa noite,

Chuva forte neste momento acompanhada de bastante vento.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mar 2019 às 20:05)

A estação do nosso colega @ampa62 já vai com 8,38 mm.
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVIANADO17

Bem bom


----------



## ampa62 (3 Mar 2019 às 20:06)

Boa noite,

Finalmente chove! Desde às 18.25....8.4 mm acumulados.

Vento a perder intensidade do quadrante W.

Estatísticas do mês de Março

Mar. 2016 - 258 mm
Mar. 2017 - 147 mm
Mar. 2018 - 445 mm


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Mar 2019 às 20:57)

Que ventania!!!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mar 2019 às 21:14)

Chuva moderada puxada a vento. Maravilha 
Há uma estação nova aqui perto na Av. da Boavista. Leva 1,52 mm acumulados.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mar 2019 às 21:24)

3,3 mm. Os vidros das janelas "choram" com a emoção de ver a chuva a cair...


----------



## guimeixen (3 Mar 2019 às 21:25)

Chuva torrencial durante uns segundos à passagem da frente, agora chove fraco.

Imagem de radar quando ela estava a começar a passar por aqui:


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2019 às 21:35)

Boa noite 
Chuva moderada a fraca 
Vento por vezes com rajadas 
Acumulados de 1,7 mm
Temperatura atual de 14,0°C
91% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (3 Mar 2019 às 21:37)

Chuva moderada


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2019 às 21:38)

Continua vento 
Chuva moderada 
2,1 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Mar 2019 às 23:44)

Boa noite.

Vivó carnaval!
Sim, trouxe chuva. Só por isso é divertido e é bom...

Bem, começou após as 19h, fraca, intensificando pelas 21h. E pelas 21.30h era moderada, por vezes forte, até que 10 minutos depois foi muito intensa durante alguns minutos, bem coadjuvada pelo vento  vento moderado a forte.
O *acumulado* está nos *13,7 mm*.
A intensidade máxima foi de 114 mm\h.
De resto é até curto para as necessidades. Precisamos de mais chuva, muito mais.
Está ligeiramente fresco mas suportável. Apenas o vento transmite sensação térmica inferior.

*Tactual: 11,4ºC
Hr: 91%
*​*Bom carnaval! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2019 às 09:37)

Bom dia 
Céu pouco nublado 
Ontem choveu pouco  por Gondomar 
Temperatura atual de 14,0°C
74% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Mar 2019 às 11:20)

Bom dia, já à algum tempo que não passo por aqui.
O dia de ontem foi ventoso, com a chuva a chegar ao final do dia.
Hoje céu com abertas e o sol a espreitar
Amanha temos agravamento.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mar 2019 às 21:52)

Boa noite,

Dia muito encoberto e com raras abertas hoje pelo Porto. Um dia naturalmente, e felizmente, mais fresco, com a máxima a ficar-se pelos 14,3ºC.
O acumulado ontem atingiu os 4,6 mm, hoje 0,0 mm e amanhã logo se verá... é melhor não largar os foguetes antes da festa, que se diz por aí que poderá ser rija...


----------



## ampa62 (5 Mar 2019 às 10:41)

Bom dia Foliões, 

Vão aproveitando o bom tempo porque a chuva vem a caminho. 

Por aqui, 12.6ºC e 79%HR.

Vento ainda com pouca expressão.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Mar 2019 às 11:14)

Está a compor-se um bom dia de chuva e vento para ficar em casa.

15°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (5 Mar 2019 às 11:54)

Bom dia,

Está a chegar... 





Dei uma caminhada de Carnaval junto ao mar pela manhã e o vento já se fazia sentir muito bem. Já só de gorro e capucho.
No regresso a casa já chuviscou. De momento tudo calmo, à espera... 14ºC é a temperatura atual.


----------



## joselamego (5 Mar 2019 às 13:46)

Céu muito nublado 
Muito vento
A chuva está a caminho 
16,1°C
77% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (5 Mar 2019 às 13:50)

Por Braga, depois de uma morrinhada, já se pode começar a usar o nome chuva


----------



## remember (5 Mar 2019 às 14:18)

Boa tarde, 

De Coimbra para cima a coisa promete, nas próximas horas





Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (5 Mar 2019 às 14:50)

Boas.

O grosso da precipitação está, até agora, a cair a norte do Porto:





Por cá vamos com 2,03 mm, com a intensidade — que já está boa para lavar o carro  — a aumentar nos últimos minutos.


----------



## guimeixen (5 Mar 2019 às 14:52)

Boa tarde,

Chuva bastante forte por aqui!
Acumulado está nos 4,1mm.

Edit: 7,1mm.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Mar 2019 às 16:03)

Boas,

Vento a intensificar-se nos últimos minutos, já assobia bastante nas janelas.

Vai chovendo *2mm *acumulados

Vento médio *45km/h SSW*, rajada máxima de *79km/h*


----------



## ampa62 (5 Mar 2019 às 16:37)

Cá pelo Alto Minho já vai nos 21 mm.


----------



## rfilipeg (5 Mar 2019 às 17:25)

Bem olhando para as imagens de satélite cheira me que vai ser fiasco e uma coisa breve. Neste momento houve algumas abertas e a chuva parou. O vento aumentou.
Talvez mais logo numa hora ou menos a frente mais intensa passará.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Mar 2019 às 17:54)

Boas,

Efetivamente aqui pelo Porto este evento está, para já, a deixar muito a desejar... há mais de duas horas que não chove e o acumulado nos 3,81 mm apenas.

Parece que a parte mais ativa se aproxima, finalmente, do Porto. Aguardemos...






Vento sim, não tem havido falta. 
Aqui há coisa de uma hora os céus estiveram interessantes, com _undulatus_


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Mar 2019 às 17:56)

Nuvens tipo undulatus ... Vento muito forte neste momento com rajadas acima dos *90km/h *


----------



## João Pedro (5 Mar 2019 às 18:04)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Nuvens tipo undulatus ... Vento muito forte neste momento com rajadas acima dos *90km/h *


Menos visíveis agora, mas bastante mais longos do que aqueles que vi antes.


----------



## ampa62 (5 Mar 2019 às 18:11)

E lá se foi a energia


----------



## joselamego (5 Mar 2019 às 19:00)

Boa noite 
Chuva moderada 
Rajadas vento fortes 
Acumulados de 4,0 mm
Temperatura atual de 15,1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (5 Mar 2019 às 19:36)

Rajadas têm sido fortes nos ultimos cerca de 20 minutos, por cá.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Mar 2019 às 19:53)

Boas,
A frente já chegou ao Porto. Chove bem agora 
4,32 mm acumulados.





Vamos lá ver se fica para uma francesinha ou só para um café...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Mar 2019 às 19:59)

Está agora já é a frente fria segundo me parece .. . E os acumulados até ao momento têm sido extremamente modestos face ao esperado até ao momento. 
Veremos se a frente estaciona o autocarro ou se segue em frente....
A chuva nas próximas horas deverá ser intensa .. Cerca de 30 a 40 mm em 3h !


----------



## Snifa (5 Mar 2019 às 20:05)

Por aqui chove que até "faz fumo" neste momento e puxada a fortes rajadas de vento  

6 mm acumulados.

14.5ºc actuais, a rajada máxima até agora é de 78 Km/h de SSW.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Mar 2019 às 20:13)

Boa noite.

Carnaval...
Até a depressão se fantasiou de anticiclone.
Pá, assim não dá! Vou emigrar para o deserto do Saara - se calhar lá tem mais emoção do que aqui...

O *acumulado* vai nos *5,3 mm*. Nada mau! Para um dia de anticiclone até que está muito bom.
O vento _anticiclónico_ já soprou a 58 km\h de rajada máxima. Suave.
Vamos lá ver se tira esta máscara de menininho e se comporta como uma verdadeira depressão madura.
O país precisa de chuva.
O vento mantêm-se moderado com rajadas fortes de SSO.

*Tactual: 13,6ºC
Hr: 86%*​


----------



## João Pedro (5 Mar 2019 às 20:15)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Carnaval...
> Até a depressão se fantasiou de anticiclone.
> ...


É Carnaval, mas nós levamos a mal se não o fizer!... 
6,86 mm 

Olha que bonito fica o Porto em tons de verde...


----------



## Snifa (5 Mar 2019 às 20:35)

Chove com muita intensidade neste momento : *10.4 mm* e a subir


----------



## joselamego (5 Mar 2019 às 20:38)

Chuva 
Vento com rajadas 
7,1 mm acumulados 
Temperatura de 14,2°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg (5 Mar 2019 às 20:40)

E vento tanto alarido com o vento e pufff foi se. Cheira me que nem vento nem trovoada apenas 1 dia e meio de chuva normal e pronto.

Ai estas previsões vao de mal a pior....


----------



## João Pedro (5 Mar 2019 às 20:47)

Chove como já não me lembrava de ver chover! 
10,41 mm acumulados


----------



## Snifa (5 Mar 2019 às 20:51)

Continua a chuva, *13.2 mm *acumulados.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Mar 2019 às 21:00)

Linha de precipitação mais intensa a vir, aparentemente, na direção do Porto:






11,43 mm acumulados


----------



## joselamego (5 Mar 2019 às 21:15)

Chove bem 
10,0 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (5 Mar 2019 às 21:15)

Chuva forte e com gotas grossas neste momento  .

*15.8 mm*


----------



## Snifa (5 Mar 2019 às 21:16)

Que chuvada, rain rate *89.6 mm/h*


----------



## guimeixen (5 Mar 2019 às 21:27)

Como chove por aqui, empurrada pelo vento forte!
23,9mm acumulados.

Edit: E já vai nos 25,2mm.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Mar 2019 às 21:29)

Chuva forte puxada a vento.

Intensidade *77.1mm/h*, sigo com *16mm* acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (5 Mar 2019 às 21:31)

Linha de chuva  bem forte e persistente a passar aqui mesmo por cima, *21.6 mm* acumulados e continua 

Não é ainda a frente fria, mas sim a frente oclusa que a precede.


----------



## joselamego (5 Mar 2019 às 21:33)

Chuva puxada a vento 
Está piorar a frente 
Acumulados de 12,3 mm
Temperatura de 13,9°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Mar 2019 às 21:39)

Chove torrencialmente

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Mar 2019 às 21:51)

João Pedro disse:


> É Carnaval, mas nós levamos a mal se não o fizer!...


Agora que já caiu a noite esperamos que tire a máscara e traga a tão desejada chuva.
*20,1 mm*...e a contar.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Mar 2019 às 22:04)

*Acumulado: 22,1 mm *(10,4 mm na última hora)
*Tactual: 12,3ºC
Hr: 93%
Vento: 17,3 km\h (SSO)
Rajada: 27,0 km\h*​


----------



## João Pedro (5 Mar 2019 às 22:24)

Bom, fui lavar o carro... 

Que bem que sabe ver a cidade completamente ensopada! 
20,07 mm acumulados por aqui.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Mar 2019 às 22:27)

Abriram a torneira e fechar!?nada.
Continua a chover moderado a forte acompanhado de rajadas de vento.
Registo 14°c.

Por este andar amanhã vou de barco para o trabalho... 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (5 Mar 2019 às 22:29)

E continua a cair bem, acumulado nos 30mm.


----------



## joselamego (5 Mar 2019 às 22:52)

Boas,
Continua chuva 
Acumulados de 20,7°C
13,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (5 Mar 2019 às 23:22)

Aproveitando que a cidade está "no olho da tempestade", deixo umas fotos dos bonitos céus com que hoje à tarde, e por duas vezes, fomos presenteados 



Dancing Skies. Porto, 05-03-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Dancing Skies. Porto, 05-03-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Dancing Skies. Porto, 05-03-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Dancing Skies. Porto, 05-03-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Dancing Skies. Porto, 05-03-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Dancing Skies. Porto, 05-03-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Acumulado nos 23,88 mm.


----------



## remember (5 Mar 2019 às 23:26)

João Pedro disse:


> Aproveitando que a cidade está "no olho da tempestade", deixo umas fotos dos bonitos céus com que hoje à tarde, e por duas vezes, fomos presenteados
> 
> 
> 
> ...


João, nome das nuvens da primeira foto sobre o lado direito, parece um corredor de ondas?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (5 Mar 2019 às 23:32)

remember disse:


> João, nome das nuvens da primeira foto sobre o lado direito, parece um corredor de ondas?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Eu diria que são Asperitas, as famosas_ Undulatus._
https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asperitas

Estão, aliás, em todas as fotos, mas na primeira notam-se particularmente bem


----------



## remember (5 Mar 2019 às 23:34)

João Pedro disse:


> Eu diria que são Asperitas, as famosas_ Undulatus._
> https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asperitas
> 
> Estão, aliás, em todas as fotos, mas na primeira notam-se particularmente bem


Obrigado, vi algumas durante a tarde por aqui também 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (5 Mar 2019 às 23:37)

remember disse:


> Obrigado, vi algumas durante a tarde por aqui também
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


De nada 

Não consigo deixar de partilhar esta imagem...






O Porto está mesmo no "olho do furacão"


----------



## guimeixen (5 Mar 2019 às 23:41)

Chove certinho agora mas com menos intensidade. O acumulado está nos 36,8mm.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Mar 2019 às 23:50)

Boa noite! Que dia invernal entre vento moderado com rajadas fortes e chuva moderada a fraca. 
De momento temperatura de 13.6ºC e 89% humidade relativa.
O vento continua moderado a forte.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Mar 2019 às 23:54)

*Acumulado: 31,8 mm *(5,3 mm na última hora)
*Tactual: 12,1ºC
Hr: 94%
Vento: 22,9 km\h (S)
Rajada: 42,1 km\h*​
Boa noite e que continue a chuva, o vento, venha de lá também a trovoada e a neve e a ondulação forte...


----------



## João Pedro (5 Mar 2019 às 23:56)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite! Que dia invernal entre vento moderado com rajadas fortes e chuva moderada a fraca.
> De momento temperatura de 13.6ºC e 89% humidade relativa.
> O vento continua moderado a forte.


Muita água deve neste momento estar a correr pelo Âncora. As cascatas do Pincho devem estar uma beleza! 
E por cá, ainda se chegou aos 25 mm antes da meia-noite! 25,15 mm neste momento


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Mar 2019 às 23:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Muita água deve neste momento estar a correr pelo Âncora. As cascatas do Pincho devem estar uma beleza!
> E por cá, ainda se chegou aos 25 mm antes da meia-noite! 25,15 mm neste momento


João Pedro, amanha se tiver a oportunidade vou ver como está o rio.
Deve de levar um bom caudal.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Mar 2019 às 00:04)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> João Pedro, amanha se tiver a oportunidade vou ver como está o rio.
> Deve de levar um bom caudal.


Fixe!  Estive por aí há uma semana e picos e ainda levava bastante água, fiquei surpreendido. Amanhã certamente estará mais abastecido ainda


----------



## João Pedro (6 Mar 2019 às 00:10)

Ecos laranja a caminho do Porto:






Já acumula: 0,76 mm. 
Até à meia-noite: 25,7 mm


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Mar 2019 às 00:27)

João Pedro disse:


> Ecos laranja a caminho do Porto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porto está on fire, tem bastantes ocorrências por precipitação intensa.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Mar 2019 às 00:50)

Às 2:49 é o pico da maré cheia, atenção junto aos rios e ribeiras 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Mar 2019 às 01:54)

Boas,

que enxurro agora mesmo!! 


está a ser um evento bem interessante este. Durante a tarde de ontem esteve invernal, chuva e bastante vento. Terminei com cerca de 40 mm.

Mas o melhor da precipitação começou a partir da meia noite, é cada chuvada puxada a vento, vai lá vai...


*13,2 mm *só nos primeiros vinte minutos do dia de hoje, inclusive o maior acumulado horário do evento das estações do IPMA!


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Mar 2019 às 02:01)

Não pára!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Mar 2019 às 02:05)

Algumas descargas perto da fronteira.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Mar 2019 às 02:28)

Agora não chove mas lá voltou o vento.


*23,9 mm* acumulados hoje, em duas horas (EMA), tirando o que choveu nestes últimos vinte minutos...isto é que é chover!!


----------



## guimeixen (6 Mar 2019 às 04:08)

Trovão ainda um pouco longe e chove intensamente!


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Mar 2019 às 04:10)

Granda ronco!!



Que tempo brutal!


----------



## guimeixen (6 Mar 2019 às 04:12)

Este último trovão já foi bem mais intenso!


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Mar 2019 às 04:36)

Mas que coisa medonha há pouco. Chuva mesmo muito forte com alguma trovoada! 


Que tempestade. Porém agora mais calmo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Mar 2019 às 05:30)

Períodos longos de chuva intensa para breve, bons acumulados em perspectiva.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Mar 2019 às 05:35)

Boa madrugada.

Por cá temos aguaceiros, um ou outro com precipitação moderada a forte.
O *acumulado* de hoje está nos *14,7 mm*.
Ainda não ouvi nenhum ronco, a não ser o meu...
Temperatura a baixar.

*Tactual. 10,7ºC
Hr: 92%*​


----------



## Snifa (6 Mar 2019 às 07:03)

Bom dia,
*
30 mm* acumulados durante o dia de ontem, hoje sigo com *11 mm *até ao momento, aguaceiros por vezes fortes de madrugada, não me apercebi de trovoada 

10.9ºc actuais.

Chove moderado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Mar 2019 às 07:28)

Bom dia,

Acumulado ontem subiu até aos* 27.2 mm*, hoje sigo com* 7.3mm 
*
Atuais *9.4ºC *com vento *WSW *a *29km/h*


----------



## joselamego (6 Mar 2019 às 08:29)

Bom dia 
Céu muito nublado 
Chuva moderada 
Acumulados de 8,8 mm desde meia noite 
Temperatura de 10,5°C
1001 hPa
89% hr


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (6 Mar 2019 às 08:30)

Bom dia,

Madrugada muito chuvosa, com quatro trovões que ouvi, sendo o último bem forte e longo. Ontem Merelim acabou com 36mm e hoje após 3 registos horários com precipitação superior a 10mm, sendo o maior 13,8mm entre as 4h e as 5h, já vai com 48,2mm acumulados, o que dá um total de 84,4mm nestes dois dias. Veremos se chega aos 100mm pois ainda deve continuar a chover durante o dia.


----------



## Pedro Matos (6 Mar 2019 às 11:04)

Bom dia,

Bela rega nas últimas 24h em Riba de Ave. Ontem o dia terminou com 24.4 mm. Hoje o dia segue com 34 mm, sendo que entre as 00 h e a 01h acumulou 12.2 mm.


----------



## rokleon (6 Mar 2019 às 11:55)

Bom dia,

Chuva fraca dispersa a vir de WSW / W , na vizinhança da costa... Início de tarde pode ter ou não precipitação por cá.
Observo nuvens cumulus de altitudes médias, principalmente, a norte, oeste e este daqui. Está céu parcialmente limpo (70/60%) neste momento. Seguimento desde Ovar.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu View através do Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (6 Mar 2019 às 11:56)

grande chuvada batida a vento por Guimarães

edit: granizo agora


----------



## guimeixen (6 Mar 2019 às 12:10)

Por volta das 11h10, aguaceiro torrencial acompanhado de granizo.
Agora bastante escuro para N e O com mais um aguaceiro a aproximar-se.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Mar 2019 às 12:47)

Boa tarde.

Depois dos aguaceiros da madrugada, sigo com aguaceiros a esta hora, alguns com granizo miúdo.
O sol vai aparecendo por breves momentos, mas o céu tende a estar muito nublado.
O *acumulado* de hoje está nos *29,5 mm*. 
Precipitação acumulada nas últimas 24h: 62,2 mm.
Ontem terminei o dia com *32,8 mm* de *acumulado*.
O vento na passagem das células sopra moderado com rajadas.
Pela tarde o vento irá rodar para NO. Talvez venham algumas células com melhores condições para trovoada e granizo.
*Pessoal da costa*: venham de lá essas *fotografias da ondulação*, a qual vai crescer ao rodar para NO.

*Tactual: 10,0ºC
Hr: 86%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Mar 2019 às 17:30)

Boa tarde.

A tarde tem sido marcada pelos aguaceiros por vezes moderados e com granizo.
Na zona norte do concelho apanhei um de vários aguaceiros fortes, com granizo, acompanhado de vento forte com rajadas. Criou uma enxurrada bem visível na zona com água abundante nas bermas, a atravessar as estradas e cascatas repentinas nos muros a ladear essas estradas. Mesmo a temperatura que estava nos 8ºC aos 500 metros de altitude, desceu para os 6ºC abaixo dos 400 metros.
Aqui, na zona onde moro, tudo bem mais calmo...
O *acumulado* está nos *32,8 mm*.

*Tactual: 9,9ºC
Hr: 75%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Mar 2019 às 18:00)

Vídeo do aguaceiro por volta das 15h, dentro do veículo:







Um antigo e secular cedro, na freguesia de Sanfins de Ferreira, cá no concelho:




Mas que grande tronco que ele tem...Fantástico! Já há poucas assim.

Por cá continua tudo muito encoberto. Os aguaceiros vão-se espaçando no tempo.


----------



## guimeixen (6 Mar 2019 às 18:25)

Vários aguaceiros durante a tarde acompanhados de bastante vento. Este último tinha uma estrutura interessante. Agora o céu limpou bastante e foi visível uma bigorna em dissipação a preencher o céu a sul e a norte uma bigorna a acabar de se formar. Mais logo coloco aqui algumas fotos.
Neste momento estão 8,3°C e é a mínima do dia.
Hoje Merelim vai com 57,6mm, que junto com o acumulado de ontem, dá 93,8mm nestes dois dias.


----------



## Snifa (6 Mar 2019 às 22:05)

Boa noite,

por aqui *15.8 mm* acumulados hoje em regime de aguaceiros, por vezes com alguma saraiva miúda e de curta duração.

está fresco com 10.3ºc actuais, vento WNW 19Km/h e 78% HR.

No total, este evento rendeu até ao momento *45,8 mm *( choveu mais ontem e hoje do que durante o mês de Fevereiro todo).

Amanhã mais um dia de chuva em perspectiva.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Mar 2019 às 22:49)

Boa noite,

Dia muito encoberto e marcado por atividade pós-frontal, com os seus característicos aguaceiros curtos e intensos; o último há apenas alguns minutos.
O acumulado do dia está nos *14,48 mm*, o que somado aos *25,7 mm* de ontem dá um bonito total de *40,18 mm* 

Está frio, parece que estamos no inverno...  10,6ºC. A máxima foi de 12,8ºC e a mínima de 8,9ºC.

Amanhã, esperemos , virão mais alguns milímetros.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Mar 2019 às 22:57)

Aristocrata disse:


> Um antigo e secular cedro, na freguesia de Sanfins de Ferreira, cá no concelho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantástico!  Coordenadas pf... quero ir vê-lo ao vivo e a cores  Não consigo perceber muito bem de que espécie se trata com esse tronco tão liso.

Edit:
Será este?
http://www2.icnf.pt/portal/florestas/ArvoresFicha?Processo=KNJ1/019&Concelho=&Freguesia=&Distrito=


----------



## joselamego (7 Mar 2019 às 00:07)

Boa noite 
Céu nublado 
Ontem dia de períodos de chuva e regime de aguaceiros 
Acumulados menos do que esperava
Dia 5  — 23,6 mm 
Dia 6  — 11,4 mm
Total dos dois dias: 35 mm
Temperatura atual de 9,6°C
85% hr


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Mar 2019 às 00:53)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Madrugada muito chuvosa, com quatro trovões que ouvi, sendo o último bem forte e longo. Ontem Merelim acabou com 36mm e hoje após 3 registos horários com precipitação superior a 10mm, sendo o maior 13,8mm entre as 4h e as 5h, já vai com 48,2mm acumulados, o que dá um total de 84,4mm nestes dois dias. Veremos se chega aos 100mm pois ainda deve continuar a chover durante o dia.



Boas,

de realçar que esses 84,4 mm caíram em menos de 24 horas. Pareceu-me de todo um evento para um aviso laranja para precipitação, pelo menos. Pelas imagens de radar creio que alguns locais viram mesmo perto de 100 mm em 24 horas ou menos. O grosso da chuva começou a partir das 13H de terça-feira e terminou por volta das 5H de quarta.


----------



## joselamego (7 Mar 2019 às 07:34)

Bom dia 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
8,6°C
89% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mar 2019 às 09:53)

Chuva a chegar a norte com ecos amarelos...


----------



## joselamego (7 Mar 2019 às 13:24)

Chuva fraca por Gondomar 
12,4°C
Acumulados de 0,6 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (7 Mar 2019 às 13:28)

Hoje numa visita estudo pela linda cidade de Guimarães 
Chuva fraca 


















Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (7 Mar 2019 às 14:28)

Boa tarde, 

Por Covas, dia de chuva. 

10.2º C e 9.6 mm acumulados durante o dia.

Já são 89 mm acumulados este mês. Provavelmente mais pois estive uma parte do dia em que choveu mais sem recolha de dados.


----------



## guimeixen (7 Mar 2019 às 16:02)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia de chuva, o acumulado vai em 12,7mm.

Deixo-vos estas fotos de um dos aguaceiros de ontem e de uma célula a norte ao fim da tarde:


----------



## guimeixen (7 Mar 2019 às 16:38)

Shelf cloud com base muito baixa a aproximar-se!
A nuvens estão-se a mexer com uma velocidade enorme!


----------



## guimeixen (7 Mar 2019 às 16:45)

Agora vê-se a nuvem whale's mouth a cobrir o céu e o vento está a aumentar!


----------



## rokleon (7 Mar 2019 às 18:20)

Por do sol por Aveiro city 
Pena não ter mais resolução, para se ver a pequena nuvem a tapar o sol...





Enviado do meu View através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stormlover (7 Mar 2019 às 22:01)

Boa noite, Amigos do litoral norte, eu quero fazer um artigo do rescaldo da depressão Laura, e se alguns de vocês me dissessem o valor máximo de rajadas de vento que experienciaram e registaram, ou estações que tenham conhecimento, ficaria muito agradecido !


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mar 2019 às 22:45)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia molhado pelo Porto, especialmente durante o final da manhã/início da tarde. Rendeu *5,33 mm*. Dia também ainda bastante ventoso, especialmente junto ao mar. A estação de Lordelo registou uma rajada máxima de *53,1 km/h*.
As temperaturas também se portaram de acordo com a época: máxima de *12,1ºC* e mínima de *8,2ºC*. Neste momento *10,6ºC*.

Ao final da tarde os céus estavam já limpos o suficiente para proporcionarem um singelo, mas nem por isso menos belo, poente 



Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 07-03-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 07-03-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 07-03-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 07-03-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 07-03-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Tonton (7 Mar 2019 às 23:19)

Stormlover disse:


> ...o valor máximo de rajadas de vento que *experienciaram* ...



Deves querer dizer *experimentaram*...
*Experience* é inglês e tem como tradução *experimentar, *em Português de Portugal.


----------



## joselamego (7 Mar 2019 às 23:32)

Boa noite ,
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Máxima de 12,9°C
Atual de 9,9°C
1018 hPa
92% hr
Dia de aguaceiros 
Acumulados de 3,4 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (8 Mar 2019 às 23:21)

Boa noite, 

Por aqui por Covas, com 10ºC com uma morrinha que nem chega a molhar.


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2019 às 11:41)

Bom dia 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Temperatura atual de 17,0°C
70% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2019 às 18:00)

Boa tarde, 
Céu limpo
Máxima de 18,0°C
Atual de 15,7°C
80% hr 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2019 às 21:42)

Boa noite,

Dia com bastante nebulosidade, que foi aumentando ao longo do dia. Ao poente o céu estava quase completamente encoberto.



Sunset. Memória Beach, 10-03-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Memória Beach, 10-03-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

O Atlântico ainda algo agitado



Sunset. Memória Beach, 10-03-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Máxima de 15,7ºC e mínima de 12ºC. Neste momento 12,4ºC.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Mar 2019 às 17:39)

Boa tarde
Caiu a pouco uma chuvada puxada a vento.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Mar 2019 às 19:19)

Que chuvada agora mesmo.
Ja sai bastante agua da caleira

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Mar 2019 às 19:20)

Rajada forte agora mesmo, veio do nada

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (12 Mar 2019 às 19:25)

Boas, 

por aqui chuva persistente com alguma intensidade, *2 mm* acumulados. 

11.3 ºc actuais.


----------



## joselamego (12 Mar 2019 às 21:39)

Boa noite 
Céu nublado 
Chuva fraca 
Acumulados de 0,6 mm
Temperatura atual de 11,0°C
84% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Mar 2019 às 18:10)

Boa tarde.
Céu pouco nublado/limpo, por nuvens altas.
O dia não foi muito quente devido a presença de vento fraco a moderado de N.
Sensação térmica bastante baixa.  
Ontem com a chuva ao final do dia acumulei uns míseros *3mm*. 
Mar bastante agitado.
A reportar do meu corpo de bombeiros.


----------



## joselamego (16 Mar 2019 às 15:47)

Boa tarde, 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 17,2°C
Atual de 15,8°C
71% hr
Estão previstos chuviscos amanhã de manhã 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2019 às 11:27)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Chuviscos 
0,1 mm 
13,0°C
88% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (17 Mar 2019 às 22:54)

Boas noites,

Que semana esta... nem para fotos tem estado bom!  Escaparam-se a chuveirada de terça-feira — que caiu sobre o Porto mesmo quando estava a passar sobre a Ponte da Arrábida, e lá deu para lavar as poeiras mais recentemente acumuladas — e a borrifadela de hoje, que foi tão ténue que nem acumulou... está bonito isto está... 

As manhãs têm estado frescas e as tardes amenas; alguma coisa de acordo com a época pelo menos. A mínima de hoje é a temperatura atual que está nos 9,7ºC e a máxima não passou de uns muito agradáveis 14,3ºC. A madrugada deverá ser fresquinha.

Ontem ao final do dia lá tivemos, finalmente, algo para encher o olho... estes raios celestiais a romper as nuvens deixam-me sempre bem disposto 



Heavenly Light. Somewhere over the Rainbow, 16-03-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Heavenly Light. Somewhere over the Rainbow, 16-03-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Heavenly Light. Somewhere over the Rainbow, 16-03-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Heavenly Light. Somewhere over the Rainbow, 16-03-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## joselamego (18 Mar 2019 às 11:01)

Bom dia
Céu limpo 
13,0°C
51% hr
1027 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (18 Mar 2019 às 17:11)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Que semana esta... nem para fotos tem estado bom!  Escaparam-se a chuveirada de terça-feira — que caiu sobre o Porto mesmo quando estava a passar sobre a Ponte da Arrábida, e lá deu para lavar as poeiras mais recentemente acumuladas — e a borrifadela de hoje, que foi tão ténue que nem acumulou... está bonito isto está...
> 
> ...


Muito bom, aliás 'divinal' 

No sábado pelas mesmas horas também houveram brilhos semelhantes olhando desde a costa em Espinho... Não tirei foto, sem câmara para isso. Mas estes bem enaltecidos, parabéns


----------



## jonas (21 Mar 2019 às 09:38)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Mais um dia primaveril.


----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2019 às 10:25)

Bom dia 
Sol e sol 
Saudades da chuva de antigamente 
16,0°C
56% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (23 Mar 2019 às 15:21)

Boa tarde,

Grande incêndio para oeste, com um grande pyrocumulus por cima. Estamos em Março e já há disto...


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Mar 2019 às 13:41)

Nuvens com bom desenvolvimento vertical agora mesmo a sueste de Espinho

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Mar 2019 às 16:50)

De Guilhabreu a Norte do Porto é possível ver o topo das células de Castelo Branco

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Mar 2019 às 18:54)

Boa noite ,
Mais um dia igual a outros tantos 
Máxima de 25,6°C
Atual de 21,3°C
39% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## clone (25 Mar 2019 às 16:10)

"Verão curto" justifica temperatura recorde atingida hoje no Porto


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mar 2019 às 17:25)

*Porto (Massarelos) *com *27,1 ºC* às 15h00.


----------



## Snifa (25 Mar 2019 às 20:00)

Boas,

dia quente e seco pelo Porto, máxima  anual de de *26.2ºc* , temperatura que nem em muitos dias de Verão se atinge por estas bandas. 

Neste momento ainda 21.2ºc, vento ENE 12Km/h e apenas 32% HR (durante a tarde a humidade chegou a um mínimo de 26% ).

Durante a próxima madrugada a lestada deve acelerar, trazer algumas rajadas e claro, mais secura..


----------



## João Pedro (25 Mar 2019 às 21:19)

Boas,

Depois de um fim-de-semana passado no já bem quentinho Ribatejo, à chegada ao Porto hoje pelas 14h30 da tarde mais parecia que tinha chegado a Marrocos...  O termómetro do carro marcava 26ºC  A estação de Lordelo registou uma máxima de 25,7ºC e uma mínima de 14,2ºC. Neste momento ainda 19,2ºC 



rokleon disse:


> Muito bom, aliás 'divinal'
> 
> No sábado pelas mesmas horas também houveram brilhos semelhantes olhando desde a costa em Espinho... Não tirei foto, sem câmara para isso. Mas estes bem enaltecidos, parabéns


Obrigado


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Mar 2019 às 00:59)

Rajadas de Vento muito fortes de Leste, parece um downburst, com muita poeira pelo ar.
Alguém a relatar isto, evento incrível 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (26 Mar 2019 às 03:14)

Nem consigo dormir tais as rajadas fortissimas

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mar 2019 às 06:59)

Bom dia,

Lestada forte com rajadas, vento médio sopra a 40km/h as rajadas andam perto dos* 70km/h 
*
Sigo com* 10ºC *e *53%* de Humidade.

Mar bastante picado devido ao vento, nota-se também uma barra de fumo para Sul...


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mar 2019 às 08:36)

Rajada máxima subiu para* 76km/h ENE *


----------



## rokleon (26 Mar 2019 às 10:02)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Rajada máxima subiu para* 76km/h ENE *


Estou na cidade de Aveiro, hoje. Aqui a rajada é menos forte que na região do Porto, de acordo com as estações horárias do IPMA mas tem sido de facto uma manhã algo desagradável devido ao vento.


----------



## Stinger (26 Mar 2019 às 10:27)

rokleon disse:


> Estou na cidade de Aveiro, hoje. Aqui a rajada é menos forte que na região do Porto, de acordo com as estações horárias do IPMA mas tem sido de facto uma manhã algo desagradável devido ao vento.


Posso dizer que não dormi esta noite, acho que as rajadas por aqui foram mais fortes, as precianas faziam uma barulheira.

Como moro num 4 e último andar fico a levar com o vento todo, ainda para mais no final de um vale desde Arouca xD

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (26 Mar 2019 às 14:13)

Durante a noite também apanhei vários focos de incêndio. Agora é este que se vê ao fundo







Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Mar 2019 às 17:02)

Está tudo a arder perto de Canelas






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Mar 2019 às 17:20)

Afinal o fogo é e em serzedo, gaia

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Mar 2019 às 17:24)

Vou ver se alguém precisa de ajuda
Encaminhem isto oara o topico incendios se faz favor





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (28 Mar 2019 às 11:04)

Mais um incêndio e cheio de lixo à mistura tais os estouros
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Mar 2019 às 20:34)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 24,2°C
Atual de 17,7°C
34% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Mar 2019 às 14:09)

Algumas nuvens a formarem-se pelos arredores, não deve passar disto nesta zona.


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Mar 2019 às 17:21)

Grande pirocumulos a este 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2019 às 22:48)

Boas,

10 graus em Arouca.
Algum fumo de incêndio.


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Mar 2019 às 11:18)

Nuvens em desenvolvimento a Este, onde irá surgir a primeira célula ainda é incerto.
De olho no radar e satélite 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2019 às 11:52)

Bom dia 
Nuvens junto ao mar 
20,3°C
40% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mar 2019 às 13:37)

Quem tiver uma panorâmica boa, que fotografe esta maravilhosa quase célula de trovoada em Arouca






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mar 2019 às 13:40)

Torres a explodir a sueste de Espinho
Já não vejo trovoada desde novembro 2018 nem nuvens de trovoada, mais logo vou para a estrada






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mar 2019 às 13:45)

Cada vez maior, grande desenvolvimento vertical, está se a formar





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Mar 2019 às 13:46)

Bem visível as células de Valongo para Montemuro

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mar 2019 às 14:00)

Está se a tornar num monstro, ainda em desenvolvimento










Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mar 2019 às 14:06)

Já tem aparência de Cogumelo






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Mar 2019 às 14:19)

De Penafiel é visível a alguma escuridão para Castelo de Paiva/Cinfães com direito a bigorna.


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mar 2019 às 14:20)

c0ldPT disse:


> De Penafiel é visível a alguma escuridão para Castelo de Paiva/Cinfães com direito a bigorna.


A bigorna está altamente


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mar 2019 às 14:21)

Agora





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mar 2019 às 14:30)

Pelo que estou a observar aqui por Espinho, parece que só vou precisar de deslocar-me 10 kms para Este e esperar por elas.

Céu a apresentar escuridão a Este


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mar 2019 às 14:32)

Cada vez mais próxima de Espinho





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Mar 2019 às 14:33)

Estarão a vir para a zona do porto?!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mar 2019 às 14:46)

Nova nuvem a desenvolver-se a Nordeste de Espinho

De momento ainda não consigo dizer se vem para o Porto


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Mar 2019 às 15:16)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Estarão a vir para a zona do porto?!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Estacionárias/Movimento lento para NW


----------



## guimeixen (31 Mar 2019 às 16:08)

Ouvi agora um ronco vindo de sul!


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Mar 2019 às 16:26)

Boas,

célula a crescer mesmo aqui em cima e acabo de ver uma pequena funnel cloud!


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Mar 2019 às 16:29)




----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mar 2019 às 16:31)

Células intensas começam a aparecer no Norte





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (31 Mar 2019 às 16:51)

Bastante escuro a E/NE do Porto, mas parece tudo muito estático:


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Mar 2019 às 16:58)

Escuridão brutal a N de Penafiel e a expandir para SE


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mar 2019 às 17:16)

A Sul de Penafiel grande incêndio visivel de Argoncilhe(Santa Maria da Feira).
Foi fogo posto segundo o fogos.pt às 15:45h








Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mar 2019 às 17:19)

Se a chuva fosse para o Sul de Penafiel apagaria o grande incêndio





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Mar 2019 às 17:38)

Miguel96 disse:


> A Sul de Penafiel grande incêndio visivel de Argoncilhe(Santa Maria da Feira).
> Foi fogo posto segundo o fogos.pt às 15:45h
> 
> 
> ...


Avistei dois na área, há um mais pequeno proveniente de uma queimada penso, já lá estava a GNR


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2019 às 00:31)

Boas

Fim de Semana passado na zona de Arouca e arredores.
Ora bem, em termos de mínimas registei 7,5 graus no Sábado e 8,6 graus no Domingo. Valores um pouco acima dos registados da estação do IPMA,  o que normal pois eu estive hospedado à cota 340 mts, ao contrário da estação do IPMA que está a 270 mts e junto à linha de água. (Rio Arda). No Sábado andei pelo vale do Paiva, muito calor, certamente apanhei uns 25/26 graus em alguns troços do vale. Fiquei impressionado com tamanha beleza.
Hoje foi vez de ir a frecha de Mizarela, outro sítio incrível. Algum calor no vale do rio Caima, mas bem menos que ontem.
Depois apareceu trovoada algo forte a Este, e ida a Drave foi adiada.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2019 às 00:40)

Ficam as fotos

Passadiços do Paiva

































Nossa Senhora da Mo - Arouca  712 mts




1099 mts  Detrelo da Malhada




Frecho da Mizarela




















Foi brutal, tenho mais e melhores fotos que estas, mas pronto foi só para partilhar.


----------

